
Ask HN: Do you use G Keep and Evernote together in your note taking workflow? - rodolphoarruda
In fact, this is a problem that I have. I started using Evernote years ago for virtually everything, a true swiss knife. One day I learned about G Keep and decided to give it try. I loved it. So simple and lean, but powerful.<p>So now I have this personal organization, PKO, dilema in my life. I want to keep using both apps, but for the right thing.<p>Please share your thoughts, experience or advice. Thanks!
======
thrifter
I use both daily. I use G Keep for temporary notes of any kind, and Evernote
for posting on my blog (via Postach.io) and anything I'll want to keep long-
term.

So G Keep for short term, Evernote for long term.

